# How long till I start feeding...



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

How long after tinc tads start free swimming should I start feeding them?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I wait a couple days......no biggie, just don't feed much to start as it will foul the water.

but

You can always have a small slice of Indian Almond leaf in there with them ahead of time - basting in the cup or whatever you use for your tads. Tannins are good for them and they munch the leaf and the biofilm that collects on it.

Indian almond leaves are awesome.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

I usually wait until I see the first poop around the third day.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the fast reply. I have them with the almond leaves. I thought they were more for water quality than food. Has anyone used magnolia leaves for the same
purpose?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Larry,

I don't think Magnolia leaves are used much as they take a long time to break down. You can use oak leaves or make a tea by putting a lot of oak leaves in a bottle of water.

Do be careful with the first feedings of the tads. They are very small and can't eat much, so all the extra just sits there and rots (which can easily kill the tads).

Good luck with them! Richard.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

I've always waited a few days before I start feeding. In general I usually wait for the external gills to be completely absorbed then feed the day after. They have enough 'reserve' to keep them fed till you introduce something else for them to feed on. I agree with the leaf idea...for me it's pin oak leaves.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I usually wait a week before I add leaves or any type of food. Feeding them to soon can result in mouth rot. At about a week I add some leaves then some fish food. At about 2 weeks I will start to throw in tadpole bites.
J


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi Jason,

I have never heard of mouth rot or an type of bacterial or fungus atributed to the Indian Almond leaf as it's tannins specifically guard against that.

I _have_ personally seen "mouth rot" or the cottony fungus killing some tads but I associated that with those tadpole bites when they are used "too much, too early"

Never had a single problem with Indian Almond leaves being added before the tad is introduced or any other stage.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Jason DeSantis said:


> I usually wait a week before I add leaves or any type of food. Feeding them to soon can result in mouth rot. At about a week I add some leaves then some fish food. At about 2 weeks I will start to throw in tadpole bites.
> J





Philsuma said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> I have never heard of mouth rot or an type of bacterial or fungus atributed to the Indian Almond leaf as it's tannins specifically guard against that.
> 
> ...


Phil if you were to read what I wrote it says "Feeding them to soon can result in mouth rot". I didnt make any reference to the leaves causing mouth rot.
J


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Jason DeSantis said:


> I usually wait a week before I add leaves


I took this to mean that you are against adding leaves right away and then assumed that it may have something to do with the mouth rot, since you referenced that as well.

I was confused about this and hoped for a clarification....

Sorry to upset you..


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Philsuma said:


> I took this to mean that you are against adding leaves right away and then assumed that it may have something to do with the mouth rot, since you referenced that as well.
> 
> I was confused about this and hoped for a clarification....
> 
> Sorry to upset you..


Phil, it would take alot more then that to upset me. I personaly dont add anything to the tads for about a week. I like to put them in plain water for atleast a couple days first. In my experience I have had higher death rates with putting tads directly into tadpole tea. I found that waiting a week to add leaves greatly improves the tads odds. But this does not have anything to do with mouth rot. The mouth rot comment was only to do with the feeding subject. I am not saying by any means that I am right about the tad tea but this is what I have noticed.
J


----------

